# Court Matter



## lryicalwolfe246

I am a little worried right now, a month ago my pit, Nero, got a hold of a wild cat (ferel cat) while being walked last month. Well the guy who takes care of the cat just gives him food and water ended up calling Animal Control and cops on us and our dog. Our dog ended up being locked in the house for 10 days and only let to be out to use the restroom, well last week boyfriend ended up getting a summons to court as a witness to the attack against himself since he was the one walking Nero. I am a little worried what would happen to our dog cause he is like our little baby. The cat wasn't a household cat and not adpoted to anyone, just a wild cat. Has anyone had to deal with something like this, or as close to it and what happened. I am worried that he will be taken away and put down. I have no idea.


----------



## ames

Where are you located?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

